
Ask HN: Which remote-first company has the most revenue? - syedkarim
And what is their headcount?
======
TommyBombadil
No idea about their revenue, but Automattic (wordpress.com, etc...) might be a
good candidate with 584 employees:

[https://automattic.com/about/](https://automattic.com/about/)

[https://automattic.com/work-with-us/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

~~~
debacle
Came here to say this. Automattic is big.

------
AznHisoka
Buffer - $12M annual revenue (although they did have offices originally, I
believe). BuzzSumo - $5M annual revenue. CrowdTangle - before they got
acquired by FB.

------
late2part
CrowdStrike is remote first, and as far as I know, we don't publish our
headcount or revenue, but we should be in the upper echelon of this group.

